# Cabin Fever expo



## Tin Falcon (Dec 16, 2009)

Cabin fever Expo York County fairgrounds York PA
Auction Jan 15 2010 
Show 16-17 Jan 2010

http://www.cabinfeverexpo.com/
Tin


----------



## Cedge (Dec 16, 2009)

Already?....LOL

Steve


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 16, 2009)

Man...10 hour drive one way for me and about a $100.00 in fuel round trip...


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 16, 2009)

Less than 2 hours for me. I'll be there!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 16, 2009)

Last year I arrived early and was able to stake a claim on space . I plan on doing the same at the upcoming show. If you plan on attending and want to display with the folks from the board let me know how much space you need and I will do my best to set it aside for you. 
Tin


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm just coming to drool over the toys, meet up with some folks I've been doing some business with as well as some folks I've got to know over the Intartubes.


----------



## Jadecy (Dec 16, 2009)

I have two vendor booths this year. Come by and say high and see some of the toys. I will be bringing a wide variety of models. I will also have a Sherline CNC mill and Sherline lathe to show.

See you there! ;D


----------



## cobra428 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi All,
Anybody going to or planning to go to Cabin Fever this year. This will be my first time. I've been to many...way to many model airplane things like this ...but this should be different for me. It's just a 3 hour ride for me... So I have to go and see. And with a little luck make NAMES also.
Hope to see you there!

http://www.cabinfeverexpo.com/

Tony


----------



## dreeves (Dec 18, 2009)

I will be there as well. I live only about 1 hour away and have been to the show the last 4-5 years. You will love it and will want to make everything you see. Bring lots of money to buy supplys and plans.


----------



## kennyd (Dec 18, 2009)

I will be there also...Saturday is the best day to go!


----------



## cobra428 (Dec 18, 2009)

dreeves,
Hope to meet ya. I will make sure that I wear a hat that has Cobra in some form or shape on it (from my car days...well still) and we can spot each other out!

Tony


----------



## cobra428 (Dec 18, 2009)

kennyd,
Sat. is when I'll be there, look for a Cobra hat. that will be me. It would be nice to shake hands with a fellow engine nut!

Tony


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm going to try and get there this year. I went a couple of years ago and had to drive the pike in a snowstorm. I usually wait until a couple of days before and make my decision. 
gbritnell


----------



## cobra428 (Dec 18, 2009)

George,
I'd luv to meet ya and shake your hand. Maybe, a little of your talent will rub off on me!

Tony


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm only a 40 minute drive so I'll be there. I have a new engine to show. You'll recognize it as it's the one in my avatar. Stop by and say hello.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 3, 2010)

Only two weeks away 
if anyone want to display as a group and wants space set a side let me know. And make sure you stop by and say hello.
Tin


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 3, 2010)

I hope to be there. Can't say for sure yet cause of family activities...but it's looking good.

Once I know for sure either way..I'll post.

I've never been to a Cabin Fever. Do you wear nametags? If so...I'll have a Z...if you see it...walk up and say 'Zeep!' and win a prize. Prize is a handshake...but it's better than what I give some people. :big:


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 3, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Prize is a handshake...but it's better than what I give some people. :big:



You said it.

I sure hope I can go... but it's a long drive, in the "cold" direction.


----------



## Cedge (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd love to show the little Victorian, but I'm still somewhat up in the air on making the trip this year. Right now it appears I'll probably have to miss out on the fun.

Steve


----------



## Majorstrain (Jan 4, 2010)

It's 11,528 miles (18,552 km) for me, Don't think I'm going to make it this year. :'(






But you guys have fun and report back when you can. I look forward to hearing about it.
Hope you all catch up and put faces to the names.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 4, 2010)

Aw c'mon Phil. If you start swimming now you might make it in time for next year!

I'm planning to be at Cabin Fever on Saturday.


----------



## Majorstrain (Jan 4, 2010)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> Aw c'mon Phil. If you start swimming now you might make it in time for next year!



Google Earth directions suggested I kayak. Rof} Rof} that might be a bit quicker. ;D
I'd look funny carrying a kayak all the way across Western Australia and though desert B4 I got to the ocean. woohoo1

Cheers


----------



## tel (Jan 4, 2010)

That first few 'undred miles might be a bit rough on the kayak tho'


----------



## CMS (Jan 10, 2010)

My crew is planing to attend, not too sure that I'll bring anything to show. Although I would like to take Tin Falcon up on his offer. Ether way, hope to run into some of yaw.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 11, 2010)

Just a few days away . If you plan on displaying with your admin please let me know, and how much space you want/need. I will be near air lines. 
Tin Falcon


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 11, 2010)

I will be there all 3 days, with a new CNC router that I just got running. Ive got Mainer, a clockmaker and Brian Barker of Mach software riding with me so the 550 mile ride should be interesting conversation.

I will be mostly around the Mach3 software booth, and will have some stuff on the New England Model Engineering Society tables.

Im doing my usual "Adventures in Home Shop CNC" seminar.

Please say hello if you see me.

ron ginger


----------



## Rustkolector (Jan 12, 2010)

George,
Are you gong to bring your Holt to Cabin Fever? Love to see it, as well as that little 302. I am hoping to be there Friday early for setup, then shopping, and the auction. Hope to get to meet you there. I will have a maroon colored Coolspring Power Museum hat on. 
Jeff


----------



## nkalbrr (Jan 13, 2010)

Supposed to have a heat wave in the 40's so my father in law and myself will be attending (1st time). I am taking the rest of the family but they are staying at the hotel and swimming,so we will be able to look around and spend money . What can we expect from this show? I have attended the NAMES show in the past.


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 13, 2010)

I think you will find it a lot like NAMES. A lot of the same vendors, but several additional used tool and metal guys. The paid vendors that are selling stuff are generally around the outside of the hall, the center portions are the exhibitors.

Be sure to look for the consignment sale area- thats where exhibitors can sell a few items.

There are seminars running all day Saturday, there will be a schedule out in the main hall, and Gary usually makes PA announcements before each seminar.

Two big items NAMES doesnt have is the model boat pond and the large G scale train layouts,

And of course, if you are there Friday the auction runs all day, hundred of lots, including some fine models and machinery.

Its a great show, the weather forecast sounds fine. I just finished loading my car, Ill be on the road at 7:00AM Thursday.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 17, 2010)

Went to the show! My first time.

First the apologies...I was not prepared. I should have made a list from this thread of the people who said they were going so I could have remembered the names. As it was, I only found Tin Falcon (because I'd met him before) and I met 'ironman 64'? (Trying to find you on the forum but I'm thinking I may have the name wrong?) I think there were two other vendors booths I didn't realize were HMEM members until I went through this thread this morning. And I wish I'd caught up with you others.

I should also have taken along my little voice recorder (or posted this when I got back when everything was more fresh.) I've posted most of the pictures I took...but I have no details.

Some of the pictures are duplicates because I couldn't tell how good the pic was. My new glasses are not right. :- Some of the pics are just to remind me of an idea.

I thought there would be nametags and was planning to use that to identify myself. But there were none...so this is what I had...







The 'Z' button was from a project named 'ZT' at work. No relationship to me. ;D
The M&M man was also a pin from work from the makers. Now that I found it...you (Dean et.al.) can expect to see it in more pictures.

The following should link to the album if you want to see the pics...

http://i605.photobucket.com/albums/tt139/zeeprogrammer/Cabin Fever 14

So anyway...it was a great show. I had no idea it or the hobby was that big. The place was packed. I saw several of the exhibitions that have been mentioned in the past in the forum. The engines were wonderful. I loved the trains. Being able to see boats and ships move around I think is a big draw too.

A big thank you to all the exhibitors.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting those Z!!!


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the photos Zee.
I always have had mixed emotions when I come back from a show.

Inspiration, admiration, and lots of fresh ideas.

Feelings of disgust and inadequacy and humility when applied to my own work.

And the wonderful feeling of "I am not alone" with all the people who share my dreams. 

Thanks again.
Gail in NM


----------



## cfellows (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to shoot and post these pics, Z. I always enjoy seeing other people's work.

Chuck


----------



## Quickj (Jan 17, 2010)

Zee,
I am glad that you were able to make it to Cabin Fever, And thank you for the pictures. 

I suspect that you found the whole experiance somewhat overwhelming with everything there is to look at, study, photograph, measure, etc. I also suspect that it was totally awesome for you, and now that you know what to expect, it will go on your calendar for every year.

Did you buy anything? Kits, plans, books, tools, anything.

Now that you have been to one ME show. You will have to think about some of the others like NAMEs, coming up in April in Detroit.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pics Zeep for those of us that werent able to go this year. Glad you enjoyed the show too!

Bill


----------



## dsquire (Jan 17, 2010)

Zee

Thanks for posting that great lot of pictures. It helps those of us that couldn't or didn't make it realize what we missed. Great job. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 17, 2010)

WOW yet another great show . This Is my 10th Cabin fever and I am still amazed at the shows. One of the things that amazes me is how some of the models have grown from couple parts to near finished protects. And some of the models are quite large like the drag line model that comes in on a forklift in a crated and is then assembled for the show. and the paddle boat engine model with paddle wheels that are at least 3 ft in diameter I wonder if the guy is going to build the boat for it.  
Got there around 10:30 AM on Friday there was a line for buttons and registration. 
Saturday was steady people all day. Today was fairly quite but folks still coming through the well into the afternoon in spite of a partial power outage. There was record attendance yet again they sold out of buttons got a batch of back up leftovers from last year sold them then started printing attendee labels. 
I finally took some pictured this am about 50 or so. I gave out a good handful of HMEM cards there were quite a few folk that seemed very interested in joining this board. and I met a few folks that already post here and some of the lurkers here. 
Tin


----------



## Mainer (Jan 18, 2010)

Great set of pictures...showing some models I never saw, even though I was there for 3 days! Another indication of just how big it is.

There is No Way pictures can begin to do justice to some of those models. You really need to see them yourself, then you can decide whether to shoot yourself now, or later, out of envy and feelings of total inadequacy. 

Here are a couple more pictures. One is a rosewood hand plane somebody made. There's a model machine shop that was part of the PM Research sales table. There's a metal door knocker made by Peter Renzetti, by hammering out the form with tiny punches, burnishers, and chisels.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 20, 2010)

Great stuff and photo's, I see that George Lurh's engines were there. was he in attendance. As he has missed a couple of the shows in the last couple years.
 ;D


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes George was there. 
Tin


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 21, 2010)

Glad to hear it! ;D


----------



## nkalbrr (Jan 21, 2010)

My father-in-law and my self had a great time at the show. Made some purchases and met a lot of great people, the amount of talent leaves me speechless. I had the opportunity to meet Tin Falcon and watch him give a talk to a women and her 3-4 kids about is engines.The only snag came when we had to move from our 1st hotel into another because of bedbugs . Hope everyone that attended had a great time and a safe trip home


----------

